# Best place to buy powdered milk online?



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I posted this awhile back in the countryside families forum, but didn't get any responses. Angie suggested y'all would be a better resource for this info


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

I watch the sales at Amazon.com and get it there.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

farmergirl said:


> I posted this awhile back in the countryside families forum, but didn't get any responses. Angie suggested y'all would be a better resource for this info


 I've always bought it from http://www.bobsredmill.com/home.php


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

www.beprepared.com


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

stranger said:


> I've always bought it from http://www.bobsredmill.com/home.php


I get Bob's Red Mill products (including dry milk), from Amazon instead of directly from BRM because it's lots cheaper at Amazon.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

i buy Nido brand, which is powdered whole milk (not skim milk), since i mostly put it in my tea, and want the fat. I order it from Amazon.

--sgl


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Any opinions on which is best (non-fat or whole) for bread baking?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I like the nonfat noninstant from Walton's best.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Cyngbaeld said:


> I like the nonfat noninstant from Walton's best.


Walton's doesn't have a drop off convenient to me.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

We have found one certain milk from Emergency essentials to be as good if not better that the milk you buy at the store, it is skim milk but it is actually tasty to drink. Provident Pantry brand, is $18 a can, that works out to about $1.30 a gallon once mixed.

http://beprepared.com/search.asp?t=ss&ss=milk&image1.x=0&image1.y=0


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

wvstuck said:


> Provident Pantry brand, is $18 a can, that works out to about $1.30 a gallon once mixed.


Each can makes 72 1-cup servings. 

http://beprepared.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_FE M700_A_name_E_Instant+Fat+Free+Powdered+Milk

That's 4.5 gallons from a can.

$18.95 / 4.5 = *$4.21/gal*.

More than that when you add in the shipping cost.

Amazon has several brands of milk, and they have sales. But figuring up Bob's Red Mill ( http://www.amazon.com/Bobs-Red-Mill...r_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=grocery&qid=1224088124&sr=1-2 ) at the regular price of $34.15 for a case totalling 104 ounces (shipping is FREE):

1 case makes 9 gallons.

$34.15 / 9 = *$3.79/gal*

If you use the subscribe and save, it's even cheaper.

With S&S:

$29.03 / 9 = *$3.23/gal*

Yep... I'll stick with Amazon. 

You can find all of the powdered milk offers by going to amazon --> groceries --> baking --> canned & powdered milk 

Some are cheaper than the BRM.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

farmergirl said:


> Any opinions on which is best (non-fat or whole) for bread baking?


i don't know, but I would guess you won't taste the difference in bread. if you wanted fat in your bread, you could add olive oil, butter, veggie oil, or similar. 

--sgl


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

farmergirl - glad to see you came down to our forum. See, the 'tin foil' hat group are not so strange. We're usually pretty helpful in this forum.

And I don't know which milk is best.

Angie


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Of course you could go buy one of Diane's goats and you wouldn't have to worry about powdered! LOL


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

We get ours at Amazon for daily use but do have 3 cases of milk from Emergency Essentials and it is really good for actual drinking plus makes excellent yogurt. Amazon has the free shipping over $25 so that helps alot. DEE


----------



## Rosy in NH (Jun 5, 2008)

$1.99/gallon for Mountain Mills powdered milk substitute at Honeyville Grain.

If you are looking for powdered milk packed for relatively long-term storage (5 years) then I have found the best price at Honeyville Grain:

http://store.honeyvillegrain.com/instantmilksubstitutecase.aspx

The math:
Each #10 can makes 6 gallons of milk (this is important to know when comparing prices).
There are 6 cans to a case (36 gallons).
Today's price is: $66.99 per case plus flat rate shipping $4.49 = $71.48 total 

$71.48 divided by 36 (gallons) = $1.985 per gallon

Full disclosure: It's classified as a milk *substitute*. But we really like it. It tastes like milk to me.

From the web-site:
Mountain Mills Milk Substitute is a whey based beverage formulated to provide all the nutritional qualities of milk with added calcium and vitamins. Mountain Mills Milk Substitute tastes just like milk. Kids love the natural milk flavor of this delicious drink, which has been custom formulated and blended with vitamins A and D and real dry milk solids.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Rosy, thanks for posting that. I'm getting a can to try out and see how I like it.

Jennifer


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

Honeyville Grain gets my vote for milk and a whole bunch of other things!

RVcook


----------



## mj1angier (Jan 3, 2006)

I like the Nido also. I see that you are in Tx so just about all stores that have Spanish food will have it.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

sgl42 and mj1angier: 

Does the Nido really taste like whole milk? I'd love to find something to put in my tea. I've tried powdered nonfat milk, powdered diary creamer and even canned evaporated milk...and they're all disgusting, lol. I might just start buying it to use in my regular cooking too. I'm forever throwing out milk because it goes bad before I can use it all, and then when I do need some I'm either out or it's spoiled. The waste makes me nuts too! Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

calliemoonbeam said:


> sgl42 and mj1angier:
> 
> Does the Nido really taste like whole milk? I'd love to find something to put in my tea. I've tried powdered nonfat milk, powdered diary creamer and even canned evaporated milk...and they're all disgusting, lol. I might just start buying it to use in my regular cooking too. I'm forever throwing out milk because it goes bad before I can use it all, and then when I do need some I'm either out or it's spoiled. The waste makes me nuts too! Thanks!


The Nido is delicious. It tastes nearly like fresh milk. I keep some on hand, but it's expensive. But that's what I like to use for those occasions when I run out of real milk and will be out for a few days. I can mix that up, refrigerate it, and drink it out of a glass. It doesn't have that chalky or watery taste that most dry milks have.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

calliemoonbeam said:


> sgl42 and mj1angier:
> 
> Does the Nido really taste like whole milk? I'd love to find something to put in my tea. I've tried powdered nonfat milk, powdered diary creamer and even canned evaporated milk...and they're all disgusting, lol. I might just start buying it to use in my regular cooking too. I'm forever throwing out milk because it goes bad before I can use it all, and then when I do need some I'm either out or it's spoiled. The waste makes me nuts too! Thanks!


ditto what ladycat says. when I first got nido, i mixed up a glass, and it wasn't like non-fat powdered milk at all. as a rough guide, i'd say non-fat is about 4 out of 10, and nido is about 9 out of 10. not perfect, but very close, and tastes good, not something you have to "get used to". 

Before Nido, i wasted lots of money on milk that went bad. then tried freezing milk in ice trays, which worked reasonably well, but i'd still sometimes get freezer burn on the milk, have to remember to thaw it ahead of time, and still not great in a power outage. 

around here, milk is about $4/gallon. I pay slightly more per gallon for the nido, but it's got a long shelf life, and should have far less spoilage. and as long as i have my tea, the rest of the world can go to heck and i'll still feel civilized.

i wait until amazon has nido that's part of their supersaver-shipping. when i ordered back in april, it was $16 per 3.96 lb container. i ordered 4, got free shipping, which should last me a year. The the other vendors on amazon don't have the supersaver shipping, and their prices seem to be a bit higher.

you might also try your local grocery. my HEB carries it, but in very small containers (400g, instead of the 1800g container I get), and at a slightly higher price than I paid thru amazon. However, if you're wanting to taste it first, it's a good way to go. Try hispanic shopping places, as Nido is very common in Mexico, so more likely to be found where hispanics shop.

--sgl


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Ladycat and sgl! I've seen it for $12.99 a can, but not sure what size can that was. I'll definitely try it next time I go to the store. Then I'll start watching Amazon. I figure I might save a little money over the milk I keep throwing out or at least break even, and it will be good for a SHTF situation too.


----------



## mj1angier (Jan 3, 2006)

+1 on what the others say about Nido. I am very fussy when it comes to milk and I like Nido. Like sgl42, I rate it 9 out of 10. It also comes in choc. and strawberry.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks mj! I'm sold, lol.


----------



## vdeal (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's another happy user of Nido. I discovered it years ago at a local international food store and started using it while backpacking. We now have a second intl. food store that carries even larger cans and even the Kroger stores carry the small cans.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks vdeal and welcome to the boards!  

This is what I love about this place, good advice from actual users. I would have hated to waste the money only to find out it was no good, but now I not only know that it's good, but where to watch online and get it at a discount. Thanks everyone!

Thanks too, farmergirl, for letting me horn in on your thread, lol.


----------

